
The World’s Most-Profitable Hedge Fund Is Now a Climate Radical - perfunctory
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-22/the-world-s-most-profitable-hedge-fund-is-now-a-climate-radical
======
kasperni
I hope that we one day will call funds (and organizations) that value pure
profit above anything else radical. Instead of the other way around.

